# Night fishing - Emerald Lakes Carrara, Gold Coast 23/11



## Seadog

Seadog going night fishing at Emerald Lakes 23/11 1900hrs. Anyone welcome.
Boatramp end of lakeside Drive. Entrance - Emerald Lakes Drive off Birmingham Road, Carrara.
p.s. Lake fed by the Nerang river


----------



## Dodge

Goodluck Warren hope you get a feed mate, I'm tied up unfortunately but will watch for your report


----------



## Shoey

I might be able to join you. Will get back to you later in the week.


----------



## mattayogi

I would join thee young fella, but I'm a little crook at present  and have got flaming reports to write. But could be an option in a few weeks.

Matt


----------



## Fishing Man

hey mate,

have you fished up there before, 
if so how did you go

ive been doina bit of ladbased stuff out there lately


----------



## Seadog

This will be my first time fishing in my kayak at Emerald Lakes. Well lit boat ramp with survellance cameras - no fishing boats or jet skis. Bream, eels, flathead, small tailor and crabs.


----------



## Dodge

_I told Warren I would finish this on his behalf_

About 6.55 I drove [with no kayak] to Em Lakes ramp to see Warren being hit by 10kts SE and his yak rigged at the waters edge and no one else in sight, after a 10 minutes chat it started to spit some drizzle so we loaded his yak back on his trailer as the sky opened with a deluge, when I left he was like a drowned rat beside the trailer tying it off :shock:

Bound to be better nights another time mate :lol:


----------



## Craig

HI Dodge & Warren

I had a fish in there the other morning (after Warrens recommendation).........got a good sized Bream and small Flatty. Probably going again next Thursday morning. Interested?

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport.
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## Dodge

Craig said:


> Probably going again next Thursday morning. Interested?


Craig I'll have to pass mate I am going out in the morning and thinking of fresh the following week.

Suggestion is go left from ramp down to the incoming pipes [near Boonooroo Rd] on a making tide..or.. go right from ramp and under the bridge and 20m past is a point with landscaping, off that there is a drain to the river on the lake bed somewhere and worth a try [its a good cast from the garden on edge] but not tried myself


----------



## Seadog

Craig I'll go for a fish Thursday morning.

Regards Warren.


----------



## Seadog

Seadog said:


> Craig I'll go for a fish Thursday morning.
> 
> Regards Warren.


Sorry can't make it Thursday.

Warren


----------

